# Broadband DECA and whole home installation



## bobcpa (Jan 8, 2007)

I am not very technical when it comes to this stuff, so please excuse my ignorance. 

I have had the HR20 since they came out. I decided that I wanted the whole home experience. After the technicians came out last week, I have the following configuration: living room has the original HR20, one bedroom has an H25 and one bedroom has an HR24. Everything is working fine; however, I am not able to use the on demand nor any of the Internet options through Direct TV. My Internet is through Time Warner. The technicians did not attempt the Internet connection because my modem is a Netgear model. According to the technician, there are compatibility issues between Direct and the Netgear hardware. 

Time Warner is coming this afternoon to swap my modem with a modem from another manufacturer. I called Direct and I received the following:

A DECA with the description DCA2SR0-18 AND a DECA with the description DECA2SRO-01. 

Can anyone tell me why I received both of these DECAs? I thought that I only needed to install one broadband DECA. Does anyone know which of these two I use? Also, when the Time Warner tech comes today, do you think he will be able to install this or should I ask Direct to send one of their installers. I don't feel confident enough to attempt this myself, especially since I was sent two DECAs when I was only expecting one.

Any advice/ help is much appreciated.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Maybe you can post photos?

The first looks to be a DECA for your HR20.


----------



## harperhometheater (Aug 31, 2012)

Sounds like you need one to insert your router's ethernet signal into the SWiM system and the other would go to your HR20. The others don't need one because they have deca built in.


----------

